# attestation employeur conges



## SLSL (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je viens d'établir la fin de contrat avec la nounou de ma fille car elle rentre à l'école.
Je dois lui procurer l'attestation employeur pour les assedics.
J'ai 2 pb:
1. lorsqu'on rempli l'attestation, il demande le nombre d'heures/mois, le nb d'absence en jour et le salaire brut mensuel hors les congés payés... 
A quel endroit je dois déclarer les congés car je lui ai payé ?

2. J'appelle pole emploi pour comprendre, il m'explique que déjà je lui ai payé 2 fois ses vacances!  c'est à dire, lorsqu'elle était en vacances , il y avait un maintien de salaire, sauf biensur les indemnités de repas et entretien car non travaillé et en plus je lui ai versé les 10 %. est ce normal?
qd on donne 10% a chaque moi ou même si on donne le total en mai des congés acquis est ce l'ass maternelle dois etre payé lorsqu'elle est en CP?
Merci à vous.
SLSL


----------



## SLSL (12 Août 2022)

pour info, contrat de 45 semaines pour un 36h /semaine, 
ex en aout 2020 elle a pris 3 semaines et une semaine sans solde, donc pas de journée travaillées, j ai payé le salaire brut de base, les 10 % (car on a mensualisé entre 2020/2021) moins la semaine sans solde.


----------



## kikine (12 Août 2022)

bonjour
vous avez établi le contrat sur 45 semaines par an donc vous payez 45 semaines de travail /12 donc vous voyez bien que non vous ne payez pas 2 fois les congés son salaire ne paie que son travail
de plus les 10% par mois c'est illégal, je suppose que vous n'avez pas fait le vrai calcul des cp fin mai pour savoir si le calcul en maintien de salaire étaient plus avantageux que les 10% ?
si tel est le cas vous lui devez encore de l'argent pour les cp car les 10% sont rarement le calcul le plus avantageux pour le salarié
pour la déclaration, les cp c'est du salaire...


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour votre assmat était en année incomplète alors toutes les semaines d'absence étaient soustraites au calcul de la mensualisation . Ce que votre assmat touchait sur 12 mois était un lissage du temps travaillé. Après payer 10% est illégal. C'est au mois de mai que l'on fait le calcul des Cp et ils sont payés en juin en plus du salaire.
Si le contrat est fini et que vous ne savez pas encore comment le paiement fonctionnait c'est hélas que vous avez mal fait votre rôle d'employeur !


----------



## SLSL (12 Août 2022)

merci pour vos réponses. c'est le monsieur de pole emploi, qui ne sachant pas répondre à ma question je pense... me répétait "mais vous lui avait payé ses congés 2 fois"... en boucle... après avoir réfléchi comme de fait c'est un lissage sur 12 mois des 45 semaines.
et de ce que j'ai lu les congés payés ne doivent pas apparaitre sur la déclaration pole emploi. il avait juste cela à me dire... donc tout est ok.
et pour info, il y a eu maintien de salaire parfois et 10% sur une partie car plus intéressant pour elle.


----------



## kikine (12 Août 2022)

"de ce que j'ai lu les congés payés ne doivent pas apparaitre sur la déclaration pole emploi. "
ça m'étonne car les cp sont un élément de salaire, de plus ils le demandent bien puisqu'ils calcule la durée de la carence avec les cp... mais bon


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Les cp en année incomplète se déclarent le mois où ils sont payés. 
En juin par ex, il y a la mensu plus la rémunération des cp.
Donc si 500€ de mensu + 600 € EN CP, le salaire déclaré est de 1100€ dont 600€ en cp dans la colonne dédiée (celle où on indique pourquoi il y a modulation de salaire).


----------



## Lijana (12 Août 2022)

pour info, contrat de 45 semaines pour un 36h /semaine, 


> ex en aout 2020 elle a pris 3 semaines et une semaine sans solde, donc pas de journée travaillées, j ai payé le salaire brut de base, les 10 % (car on a mensualisé entre 2020/2021) moins la semaine sans solde.


la semaine sans solde, était déjà déduite de la mensualisation j'imagine.


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Août 2022)

Sur l'attestation de pôle emploi les congés payés apparaissent sur le brut de juin .
Parmi mes collègues la rumeur circule depuis des années que les employés de pôle emploi se trompent et s'embrouillent avec notre professy!


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Août 2022)

Profession


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Août 2022)

Quand l'ass mat perçoit ses Congés Payés en Juin, c'est du salaire, donc ça se déclare à POLE EMPLOI.
Ce qui ne se déclare pas en salaire et se déclare A PART, c'est sur le dernier mois du contrat, l'ICCP : indemnité compensatrice de Congés Payés.
C'est tout !


----------



## SLSL (13 Août 2022)

et sur la déclaration employeur: 

"Salaire brut mensuel(sans les primes et sans les indemnités de congés payés)"
par contre il y a:
"Observation (explication d'une variation des salaires) " comme de fait c'est ici que je dois mettre l'explication de la variation?


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Août 2022)

Parlez-vous de toutes les salaires ou juste celui du dernier mois ?

Dans le tableau où il faut mettre les 24 ou 36 mois de salaire, les CP sont à inclure car c'est assimilé à des salaires...
Avec mes employeurs on précise juste "régularisation de salaire" .
Et nulle part sur l'attestation papier il est précisé que c'est HORS CP.....  C'est les salaires soumis à cotisations et les CP sont soumis à cotisation.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Je me demande si les cp ont vraiment été rėmunėrės dans les explications données. 
Car si vous dites J ai fait maintien de salaire, lors de la,pose des cp, mais que vous n'avez pas payé en plus c'est une erreur..c'est confus.


----------

